# drywall art



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Sheet, if you don't mind give us a lttle info on your install.

Are you glueing the matts together?

You said somthing about edgeing, do you find that compound does the trick, or are you useing tape .....aluminum .....end bead.........ect?

Not trying to steel anything, but if you don't mind sharing I'm happy to listen.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

I'll draw it out and cut out the first layer with my roto. I have them numbered as to how many layers i figured that certain piece to have, otherwise it gets a little confusing. After tracing, cutting and gathering all my pieces I put up one layer at a time with a generous amount of glue and putting screws where i can. I've used trim tex beads for decorative layers and layered steps but they will only arch so far. A layered mural would probably have to be on a fairly large scale or have a very gradual arch to be able to use these beads. I've been skimming the edges with three coats, sanding before the last and keeping the edges dust free with a shop vac between coats. Last thing i do is caulk where the layers meet the walls as though i were fixing a hairline crack in an angle....fine bead run over with a wet finger.


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

i must say that is some great work, I have never even heard or seen anything like that. I do some entertainment centers out of drywall but i like that idea. I am working on a game room right now in one of my houses i think i will try it out. great work i am sure there is a market for it.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

747 said:


> *Wow that is the coolest thing I have ever seen it is definately cutting edge.. If I was you I would send a picture of it to This old house and let them know you could do it for them on a project there always showing cutting edge new ideals. The exsposure would have your phone ringing off the hook.* :Thumbs: :Thumbs: :Thumbs: :Thumbs: :Thumbs:



I agree man you should be showing that work off. I'd suggest you submit it to Walls & Ceilings Magazine, they always have features in there about projects like this. A recent cover featured something similiar but it's done on an exterior wall of a mall in StL in EIFS, so the figures are made of foam, but what you're doing just with board & mud is incredible. If you don't mind I'd like to give you a little publicity over there and post a thread with a link to your gallery photos on your site.. :Thumbs:


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey thanks house, go for it. I'll have to check that out. No word yet from Mr Villa 747 but i am working on a how to for another mag. 

Keep it interesting!!


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Great Work Sheetrock26! I have never seen anything like it. I bet the upper end market will be huge


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Done deal SR26, check you PM's here on the site.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

We added frogs and lizards to wall at Larrupin Cafe up in northern california. We bladed a thin layer of mud onto the wall at a few places then used small blades to scrape away excess mud and form the shape. It was really great. Too bad I am into creative/art concrete at the moment. There is alot of untapped potential in sheetrock. I like what you are doing. Check out some of my concrete. johnkingart.com


----------



## shopdust (Apr 9, 2005)

Sheetrock,
This is great stuff. Please keep your fans updated.
'dust


----------



## dwcnet (Mar 9, 2005)

*Nice work... Question though!*



Sheetrock26 said:


> Hey just curious to know if anyone else out there is incorporating any forms of drywall art in their work. I've been trying to slowly seperate myself from the rest of the pact by offering a wide variety of textures and different layering methods. I've been receiving more of this type of work lately and have lots of big ideas for the upcoming months. Wondering if anyone had some trade methods or secrets of thier own...it's the fun and creative part of drywall. Check out a few of the things ive been working on.www.merrymandrywall.com


How r u forming the Drywall mud on the wall?


----------



## FLATHEAD (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheetrock, thats great work! About 80% of my work is specialty work. Hi end homes,condos, etc. A lot of custom ceilings. That's were the money is. Believe it or not I get a lot of work in bathrooms! People sure are strange sometimes! I use alot of trim tex too ,great stuff.


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

I just checked out your website. nice! I have been in the building industry for 16 years. I've been running my carpentry business for 12 of those years. I am also currently attending college for architecture. I've been thinking of playing around with 3d art in rock for 3 years. but school and work, investment properties and now my pregnant wife has kept me busy. anyway, I think your site has just pushed me to "git'r'done!" I am going to start with a mud job i got coming up. a basement "sports themed" room. Thanks for the inspiration to expand on my design capabilities! keep up the awesome work! I wouldn't mind a rough idea on how you bid for this kind of work, if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

For me it's just been an estimated hourly deal so I suppose what ever your time is worth to you. For myself it's a much more enjoyable experience than a day of mudding and i could use the recognition so i've kept it low until demand increases. Something like the wall posted earlier took around 12 hours but i've learned a few tricks since then. A recent project took close to thirty hours. Finding customers to stick that kinda cash into a project so unique and difficult to explain isn't easy. Offering your time labor free during a slow period to a place of business could pay off big if you chose the right location.
Thanks again for the walls and ceilings referal housedocs....a story is in the works. Nice work Calypso!!


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

> Thanks again for the walls and ceilings referal housedocs....a story is in the works. Nice work Calypso!!



Very Cool, now when you get rich & famous I'll take the standard 10% agent fee, wouldn't want to be greedy!  LOL Seriously that's just fantastic, I wish nothing but lots of luck! But a small mention in the story that House Docs of Salisbury, Mo brought this fine piece of work to the editor's attention would be nice though. :Thumbs:


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

Check this months Walls and Ceilings mag for my story and how too.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I saw that article and first thought of you Sheet. I didn't know if it was you. I guess it was. Way to go!!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

This is the first time I noticed this thread, but I've gotta say what you're doing is truely amazing. If it doesn't make you famous, I'd be surprised. :Thumbs:


----------



## CARPENTERDON (Jun 30, 2005)

Beautiful work Sheetrock! :Thumbs: :Thumbs: :Thumbs: Quite a talent you have there!!

I have been working with a Master Plasterer, trying to refine and improve my techniques of plastering.

While I've gotten proficient with taping & muding sheetrock, plaster take a lot more high-end skills that I have been working diligently to perfect.

Art (Master Plasterer,) has been teaching me the techniques of "horse-hair" plastering. It is quite an art, no pun intended.....lol, to learn these techniques, and it is a dying craft as well, unfortunately.

Sheetrock, how far would you be willing travel to do your craft?


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

For the right price I would go anywhere.

On a previous crew I was taught that plastering was a dying trend and drywall was the most productive way to finish a home. Over the last couple of years of being exposed to forums such as this and seeing first hand examples of what a master of its craft can do i know now I and they were certainly wrong about plaster......it truely is an art all its own.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I just recently did a house that has textured plaster walls, plaster ceilings with inlays, and plaster CROWN MOLDING!! I had never seen anything like it before in my life, but sure enough, EVERYTHING was plaster! Truely a work of art I must say. 

CARPENTERDON, does your friend do work like that as well or just plaster walls?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

how exactly is it done?


----------

